# USA Trains GP-9 - Under MTH DCS Protosound 2 (sound&control)



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally got to finish Nick's DCS install on his (and my) first GP-9. 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_GP9_Video1_1500kbs.wmv -58MB/1500kbs 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_GP9_Video1_400kbs.wmv -16MB/400kbs 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_GP9_Video2_1500kbs.wmv -22MB/1500kbs 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/Nick_Savatgy_GP9_Video2_400kbs.wmv -6MB/400kbs 

Runs very smooth. Replaced the original smoke units with fan driven versions. Protocouplers are installed on this one too. 


Raymond


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOO SNAP...... that came out SWEET Ray,/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif as usual outstanding job.. thank you cant wait to receive.... i found A matching gp-9 on ebay its on its way to you for conversion thanks again you the man... 
Nick..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: USA Trains GP-9 - Under MTH DCS Protosound 2 (sound&control)*

Man that's nice work Ray. I love the radio chatter on the second vid. 

I should send you my ICG GP30 and have you do that for me..


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Dave, 
you should, DCS is the way to go i think... 
Nick...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: USA Trains GP-9 - Under MTH DCS Protosound 2 (sound&control)*

To paraphraze a line from Heath Ledger's Joker in "The Dark Knight"... 

"DCS and madness are like gravity.. all it takes is a liittle push." /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: USA Trains GP-9 - Under MTH DCS Protosound 2 (sound&control)*

Great sound system and great work on your part Ray. Loved the video!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 07/29/2008 7:50 PM
To paraphraze a line from Heath Ledger's Joker in "The Dark Knight"... 
"DCS and madness are like gravity.. all it takes is a liittle push." /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif" border=0>


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Raymond, 
Nice sound. Does the system allow for a change to a multi chime horn instead of the single chime?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Pual, 
there are other sound files avalable in different gp-9 with different horns. i liked the single chimed horns for the GP-9. 
Nick..


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

Nick: Hope you like it, I'm really happy with how it came out.  

Dave: Are you running DCS already or considering it? One thing that could help in your evaluation is to see the DCS overview section and see the overview video set I made. At the end is a set of PFA (Passenger / Freight Announcement sets of some different engines) Those built in PFA sound sets are pretty cool. For passenger trains you have a full set of passenger station sounds and discussion. DCS has a complete package, great sound with full integrated control. The number of features and level of control is something else. The one thing I usually here folks say that I've said myself is that it really does change the overall experience of your running trains. When compared to the other 'control only' systems out there the only remote that even comes close appears to be the Zimo DCC remote, but even then MTH is much cheaper. $250 for TIU and remote and that's all you need and just use with your existing power supply. No special power boosters or anything. 

Hey Paul: We can't go in and change the horn itself as MTH hasn't publicly released the sound file build software. However like Nick said, you have access to other sound files. Because MTH has been producing engines for years you have a plethora of available sound files with different engine, horn and bell sounds. So you can load, listen and decide what you like best. The sound volumes can vary however, some soft enough where you most likely would not want to use them. Because of that, I've undertaken an effort to video document all the sound files available so you can hear what each one sounds like. I also provide an evaluation as to the sound volumes as well and an overall opinion as to what I would use and wouldn't. I've done I think most of the steam engines, but the diesels I have only scratched the surface. (It's very time consuming) But to directly answer your question, there is no doubt that there is a sound file that you would like. I personally usually don't pay attention so much to the engine type and match them that way as much as I compare how the engine sounds, horn and bell actually sounds to my ear and fits the engine. Take a look at my DCS installs page for the sample files. 

Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I did get an email offline about the ability of reving of the diesel motor before you start the engine moving and how none of the sound systems to-date have this ability. Acutally you can do that with DCS. Just press the Rev Up button, which will bump the diesel motor up a knotch, then start the engine moving. You can rev the engine up as many knotches as you want with the engine just sitting there. That's how I do my sound file testing videos that are posted on my site. If I get time I will do a demo video. Just thought I would pass it on for those who were looking for this capability. 

Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI, here is some additional info on the conversion. The original USA Trains switch/electronics board is completely rewired to still control the USA Trains original number board lights but to now allow for the other switches to perform functions for DCS. 

Sound switch: becomes your DCS master power cut off switch. (I you want to apply power to the track, but don't have DCS signal and want the engine to stay put, flip the DCS power off and the engine will stay there.) 

Light switch: controls remaining stock engine lights that are not powered 
by the DCS electronics. (Number board lights) 

Smoke switch: turns smoke unit on/off when engine operated under straight track power. 

Motor switch: becomes the DCS polarity switch. 

I also fine tuned the voltage going to the number board lights to keep them from burning too brightly at voltages above 18v. (as all the lighting on the engine was fed straight track power voltages.) 

Volume control (under non-DCS control--i.e. analog track power only) is controlled through an existing stack hole at the front of the engine: 










Other pictures: 
























































I replaced the headlights, reverse lights, cab interior lights and marker lights. 

These are the O gauge protocouplers (same size as 1:32 kadee) that come with the kit and am not sure how well they will work (couple) with existing G or one gauge gauge couplers. In this engine's case they are a little low because of coupler opening on the engine but this was the first engine I felt they could be installed on with a reasonable amount of effort. I personally still prefer G scale kadee couplers but the protocouplers are neat as heck. If it was (or is) possible to mount the MTH one gauge coupler (which is the size of G scale Kadees) then it would really be slick. I just haven't looking into it as like for my Dash-9s, I have to have offset Kadees cause I lower the engines. 


Raymond


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing, among others, that drives me nuts with MTH: all their locomotives have the exact same voices for the locomotive crew. Since they use different voices for non-locomotive voices, it would be nice if they mixed up the voice assignments when they recorded the sounds.


Mark


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Mark you know that DCS has the capability to record and you can change the priority under the soft keys...then you can listen to yourself...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some variations. The Dash-8 sound file uses more pure radio chatter for one example. As far as the actual people doing them they do use the same ones across some different sound files. To me there is enough variation (voice tone, different people, etc) that it doesn't stick out as being too glaring. Every sound file I've ever loaded seems to have different sound sequences, say different things, etc. 

At the end of the day, it kicks everyone elses backends who don't have PFA type sequences at all. I'm not aware of any other companies in Largescale offering anything close to this in their sound systems. My USA Trains Big Boy with it's $300 Phoenix sound system just makes engine noises when sitting idle.(Does have good idle sounds and does sound realistic) But overall, my $180 DCS sound blows Phoenix away and I get integrated control built in. 

For anyone interested, I have three other PFA sound sequences I've captured outside of the GP-9: 

http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/DCS_Overview_Videos.htm 

One thing I try to do is if there is something that I think MTH should do to improve an aspect of their product line, I send them an email via their website. I put in votes for new future engines and things like that all the time. And I'll be if I didn't get my wish for the Triplex too!    I think feedback is important and think you should send them an email. Ask and you may shall receive.  


Raymond


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 08/01/2008 5:02 PM
There are some variations. The Dash-8 sound file uses more pure radio chatter for one example. As far as the actual people doing them they do use the same ones across some different sound files. To me there is enough variation (voice tone, different people, etc) that it doesn't stick out as being too glaring. Every sound file I've ever loaded seems to have different sound sequences, say different things, etc. 
At the end of the day, it kicks everyone elses backends who don't have PFA type sequences at all. I'm not aware of any other companies in Largescale offering anything close to this in their sound systems. My USA Trains Big Boy with it's $300 Phoenix sound system just makes engine noises when sitting idle.(Does have good idle sounds and does sound realistic) But overall, my $180 DCS sound blows Phoenix away and I get integrated control built in. 
For anyone interested, I have three other PFA sound sequences I've captured outside of the GP-9: 
http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/DCS_Overview_Videos.htm 
One thing I try to do is if there is something that I think MTH should do to improve an aspect of their product line, I send them an email via their website. I put in votes for new future engines and things like that all the time. And I'll be if I didn't get my wish for the Triplex too! " border=0> " border=0> " border=0> I think feedback is important and think you should send them an email. Ask and you may shall receive. " border=0> 
Raymond 





YAAA. what he said!!!!!!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Paul A. Torrey (Jan 6, 2008)

Ray, 
Speaking of Triplex, have you checked out MTH's new delivery dates. We're looking at December 08 now. So I'm assuming it will be more like Spring 09 at the earliest. Too bad as I was hoping to be able to have one to run outside before winter. I guess Springtime running will have to do. 

Paul Torrey


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Paul, 

No I hadn't. 

Drat. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 

Oh well, I guess that means just more time to save up I suppose. Thanks for the update. 


Raymond


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 08/01/2008 4:27 PM
Well Mark you know that DCS has the capability to record and you can change the priority under the soft keys...then you can listen to yourself..." border=0> 



I've attempted to use that feature. It works fine on my test track, but outdoors the volume of the recorded sound cannot be set high enough; it is much lower than the volume of the built-in sounds.



Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mark, 

It probably won't help but you could check the Accent Volume level to see if it can be turned up. Another idea is to maybe try a microphone direct into the TIU but I don't know if that is even possible. I think it is because you can set it to external MIC. Maybe that would give better volume. Only things I can think of to help. Anything outside of that might be an email to MTH to ask them to address it. 

Raymond


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I think the problem with adding sound to the TIU is that it has to be sent through the rails to the engine when played, unlike MTH's built in sounds, which are contained in the engine, not the TIU.



I'm considering adding station announcements via individual sound units with speakers located at the stations and then playing them back under control of the MTH accessory unit. This also avoids the problems inherent in MTH's use of random order for station announcements, a strange practice at best.



Mark


----------

